# clams?



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

I was taking my baby and my wife to see fish. I went to Big Als on Steeles at yonge. I saw they had freshwater clams/mussels.... for water filtration. I thought it was a good idea, as I have seen what the zebra messels do in my lake up north. Any comments please????? other than yes I know it is Big Als...


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

I hate zebra mussles! Cut my feet, clog my pipes, and destroy our eco system. Perrfect exanple of why we need to be careful with what we release into wild weather plant or animal.
I believe they came from ocean freighters dumping their bilge's in our water but it still sux!
And I didnt know clams cleaned water..


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

lol yes, zebra mussels suck.. from what i have noticed at my cottage, is that they came in like no tomorrow, but now they are going away.. maybe over infested everything and no food to eat, and are dying off. but i kow it was cloudy before they came, and now clearer, but clearest was when they were there alive


----------

